
Ask HN: Tools for a startup / digital agency - doctorwhobbc
Hi Everyone,<p>Just wanted to hear thoughts&#x2F;opinions&#x2F;discussions around what tools people use to manage their business, from lead to project, through to retainers and more, with a particular emphasis on professional services &#x2F; IT services.<p>We would love to be able to do proper resource planning for projects, see sales&#x2F;CRM activity and everything else all in one place. At the moment though we are stuck using all of these tools seperately:<p>- Harvest (time management)
- Slack (internal and client comms)
- Zendesk (support)
- Pipedrive (CRM)
- Breeze.pm (PM)
- Receipt Bank (expense tracking)
- Xero (invoicing)
- Autopilot (marketing automation)
- Proposify (proposals)
- Sidekick (email response tracking)
- Zapier (connecting some of the above)<p>There must be a better way? Thinking about how to get an integrated system that covers all these areas gives me a headache.<p>What do you use?
======
dbirulia
We use a combination that works well for us:

Rippling (hr+payroll) and it connects to most of the following services:

    
    
      - Atlassian (jira + wiki + bitbucket + HipChat)
    
      - GMail (domains and emails)
    
      - Zendesk (support)
    
      - IQBoxy (bookkeeping)
    
      - QuickBooks (accounting + invoicing)

------
Yug04
?

